# pothos/scindapsus



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

hi

i thought id post this here (as well as the classifieds), im looking for a source of live pothos/scindapsus, my local b&q has some but thier very moth-eaten looking, does anyone know of an online source i can purchase from, or perhaps have some for sale?.....

any and all help is appreciated

rgds
edward


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper is an excellent place for all vivarium plants : victory:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Just go to your local garden centre. I pay about £1.50 for a big potted plant. Just make sure to wash the soil and plant really well.


----------



## Scuwiffpixi (Nov 23, 2008)

*I can help with pothos if you are in Kent!*

Where abouts in the country are you? I'm in Rochester, Kent. 

I can get you live Pothos! In fact I have some for sale at the moment in my florist shop! 

I have a veiled cham and they are one of the safe plants for them, so I ordered some from my Dutch flower supplier, but I had to but a whole tray of 5 plants! They are nearly 3 foot tall and on a moss pole perfect for tall viv's or for taking to pieces and making many cuttings, they are very east to propergate. 

They are £10 aprox £5-7 cheaper than B&Q (I went there first to buy mine but I found the same thing as you, not to nice plants a bit ropey.)
I also have some shaffella (umbrella plants) too.:2thumb:

I just found you are in Glasgow! Sorry to get your hopes up. 

You could always try goin to your local florist and ask them to see if they can get you any direct from their flower suppliers? 

But I have noticed that you will need the Latin name for the plants you want, to give to the suppliers and you will probably have to buy the whole tray? (normally 5-6 plants)

The plants that I got were fantastic tho, really bushy and no marks on the leaves.

I hope this has helped a little bit?


----------

